# Confederate Artillery Sharpshooter



## razorboy (May 31, 2009)

Here is a small American Civil War Vignette I completed last winter. The figure is made of lead and is from New Hope Design LTD.. It was purchased in the 70's and as with several of my purchases, he remained primed but unfinished for over 30 years - until the time was right. 
During the Civil War most Artillery Batteries (on both sides) had a detachment of "Sharpshooters' attached to snipe at opposing gun crews and defend their gun crews from enemy infantry, cavalry and sharpshooters. Two of my Great, Great Uncles were attached to a Confederate Artillery Battery from 1863 until the surrender in April of 1865. Their diaries are fascinating, detailing everything from the daily drudgery of maintaing the Batteries guns and animals, to the "Hunting" of Yankee gun crews - using all of their skills to gain good shooting locations without being detected. They didn't like to shoot down the enemy's limber and caisson horses, but did so when ordered to.

In this diorama I have attempted to represent a Sharpshooter of McCarthy's Battery (1st Co.) of Richmond Howitzers, Fredericksburg, Va. December 1862. The figure is 54mm (1/32) and as noted, is from New Hope Design Ltd. (No longer in business). The base is a wooden plaque that was stained and sealed completely with poly-eurethane to prevent warpage. The groundwork is a combination of *Celluclay*, *Wild Grass *(from Military Miniatures Whse.), *Woodland Scenics *course turf, theatrical crepe' hair and dried caspia. The board fence was constructed using balsa wood. The frozen over mud puddles were made by filling slight depressions in the dried celluclay "path" with several light coats of clear fingernail polish. All of the paints used on this project were water based acrylics. It has been brought to my attention on several occassions that this fella looks to be "Asleep". He's not asleep but he is, as my late father was so fond of saying, "Resting his eyes." 





















razorboy


----------



## Hollis (May 31, 2009)

Thank you,  Very good looking.


----------



## Drone_pilot (May 31, 2009)

Excellent post, love the sharpshooter.solthum


----------



## razorboy (May 31, 2009)

Thank you Gentlemen, 
If no one minds I would like to post just about everything I've done to date plus a few that are "In Construction" as a sort of "Build Log".  

razorboy


----------



## Bombardier (May 31, 2009)

Nobody will mind mate, you carry on


----------



## razorboy (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Bombardier, I shall.


----------



## Reloader (May 31, 2009)

Love the Sharpshooter!


----------



## razorboy (May 31, 2009)

Reloader said:


> Love the Sharpshooter!


Thanks mate!


----------

